# Stink bug?  Shield bug?



## jriepe (Mar 9, 2012)

Are stink bugs and shield bugs the one and same?

Jerry


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice Work, makes me want to take a shower now:lmao: I feel itchy, so life like.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 9, 2012)

A really nice set. Well done..


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey J , I THINK all stink bugs are shield bugs but not all shield bugs are stink bugs lol

I'm on my iPod and I get a connection error trying to view them full size, focus and exposure look pretty good small though  composition can use some work, the settings are a bit blah. 

Also, get down to their level. Anyone who has seen a stink/shield bug has seen this angle. When you get level with the bug you get things from IT'S perspective and that is a huge part of the interest when shooting small stuff


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice shots!


----------



## jriepe (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks all for commenting.  PixelRabbit, I know what you are saying about getting to their level but with many critter shots you have to take what's there because they have a tendency of not being willing to pose.  Also in macro shots I don't feel composition is extremely important.  It's like a portrait when you are focusing strictly on the subject and the rule of thirds doesn't apply.  But I do agree the angle of the shot is important if one can manage it.  And thanks on the heads up on the stink bug-shield bug confusion.  Kurt, I can only dream of getting shots like you and Carlos manage.  

Jerry


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 10, 2012)

www.bugguide.net

I consider them the same. I like #1 and #3 for sharpness the most, and of course the eyes being in nice focus.


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2012)

Ahhhh....I see those little buggers everyday....lol


----------



## jriepe (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you FantasticG and Mishele for commenting.  Spring is around the corner and macro season is not that far away.  In a couple weeks I'm headed for Tennessee during my daughter's Spring break and I'll definitely have my macro gear just in case.  I'm fairly sure some bugs will be out that far south.

Jerry


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I went on a walk today. Spied damsel flies, skippers, a snake, plenty of mosquitoes, small spiders, and what I believe to be some small type of robber fly I haven't seen before, but not sure. Then again, I am in Houston.


----------

